# Stuff for SonyEricsson K700i?



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi, guys

Can anyone tell me any good website where i can find free stuff for my new phone there. It's really cool and i want to add stuff like world time clock, new games for mobile.

Please anyone?

Thanks


----------



## BDWÂ© (Sep 28, 2004)

And, already found something? If you have, can you please let me know?

I can't find anything for my K700i...

THANKS!!

Greetz, 

BDW© :up:


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just got this from other forum but it doesn't have much stuff. Hope you like it.
http://www.k-700.com/media


----------



## BDWÂ© (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd already found it!! Just one hour ago...

But thanks anyway!

GRTZ, 

BDW©


----------



## baska (Nov 13, 2004)

Go to http://www.mobmedia.h12.ru/download.php


----------

